# Billing 51798



## mputerbaugh (May 30, 2012)

I work in a CAH. Our billing department is having trouble finding guidance on billing 51798 on an outpatient basis. This service would have been ordered by a clinic provider and done by the nursing staff in our hospital. I don't think that it can be billed under these circumstances. Is this correct? If you have a suggestion for an article I can refer to on this that would be great also! Thanks!


----------

